
Obama to name Twitter CEO to advisory committee - ssclafani
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/obama-to-name-twitter-ceo-to-advisory-committee-2011-05-26
======
erikig
Not to be flippant but I think the TwEO has more pressing matters. He needs to
prove himself, maybe make some profit for his investors, before he can be
considered a worthwhile adviser.

~~~
rbranson
How is he not a worthwhile advisor? He represents a significant part of the
sector.

------
zbowling
A trending topics #DickBar will now be mandatory on top of all national
security telecommunications.

